# Back Safer model 50/51 switch stands?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody make a working large scale model of a Back Safer model 50 or model 51 switch stand? I would like to use some on an HO scale layout (outside the main layout, of course), so the exact scale isn't important. The main thing is the appearance. I haven't been able to find anything in an hour or so of searching the internet.


----------

